# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Thu Hiền - khách sạn bình dân tại trung tâm Đà Lạt

## yeuhanoi

Khách sạn THU HIỀN
Địa chỉ 69-71 PHAN BỘI CHÂU P1 ĐÀ LẠT
Điện thoại 0633.821311 – 0913.789.512
Fax 0633.597999
Email nhattam_kdl@yahoo.com.vn

Khách sạn THU HIỀN là khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn do Sở Du Lịch Thương Mại chứng nhận.
Vị trí ngay trung tâm Thành phố Đà Lạt, cách chợ 3 phút đi bộ, cách Khu Hòa Bình 5 phút đi bộ
Phòng rộng rãi & thoáng mát, tầm nhìn lý tưởng (bao quát cả chợ, hồ xuân hương, khu trung tâm Đà Lạt, quý khách sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với các dịch vụ của chúng tôi.

Các dịch vụ phong phú như dịch vụ đổi tiền, giặt ủi, internet, cho thuê xe (ô tô, xe máy), gần ngân hàng và các trung tâm ăn uống bar, cafe, chúng tôi có thể mang đến cho bạn một kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời và tiết kiệm nhất tại Đà Lạt.

giá phòng ngày thường :
phòng 1 người 150 000 /1 đêm
phòng 2 người ( 1 giường ) 170 000 /1 đêm
phòng 2 người ( 2 giường ) 200 000/1 đêm
phòng 3 người ( 2 giường ) 240 000/1 đêm
phòng 4 người ( 2 giường ) 260 000/1 đêm
phòng tập thể ( 3 giường ) 60 000 /1 người/ 1 đêm
có phòng cho thuê giờ (60 000 đến 100 000)
giá cực kỳ rẻ so với thị trường khách sạn hiện nay

Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------

